# Re-Enrollment Question?



## SBrattkus (16 Aug 2011)

Okay so bear with me here, I have searched and searched all over the interwebs and found nothing on this so I figured this would be the best place to ask:

So I recently released from the Forces shorty after completing BMQ with the intent of rejoining into another trade and during my release procedure (lets call it) I was told of a new rule requiring all members of reg force to wait a minimum of 24 months before they could re-join, I think the memo came out of may 6th or 11th.  Now I was told this directly by my chain of command so I believed it to be true but decided to continue with my release anyhow.

Now fast forward a couple of months and a friend that also released a while back went down to the recruiting office and he was not informed of ay such rule,  so I was very confused and decided to call a recruiting center and they also said there was no such rule so I called another and they said the same thing.  So I am wondering if anyone on here knows about this because all I was told by the recruiting office that as long as the release was voluntary and not under a different type ie, administrative or unsatisfactory service I would not have to wait at all, but yet I was told directly by my chain of command before that there is a 24 month wait,  So again any help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2011)

Why don't you just assume that whoever told you that was wrong and go to the Recruiting Centre and start your re-enrollment?


----------



## SBrattkus (16 Aug 2011)

I am planning on it, the thing is that I am registered to go into school in the fall but I would much rather re-join, I would hate to get half way through the process and then be told  I have to wait two years though.


----------



## LoKe (16 Aug 2011)

I've never heard of that.  It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## SBrattkus (16 Aug 2011)

So lets assume,  that what I was told was false why would I have been told this is what im wondering?


----------



## LoKe (16 Aug 2011)

Probably an attempt to discourage you from leaving?

I mean, it is possible that they're right, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## SBrattkus (16 Aug 2011)

Thats what I'm thinking but that same day we were told a buddy of mine called the Toronto recruiting office to see what they said and he was told there is a wait, but yet today when I called two different recruiting centers in my area they both said they had never heard of such a thing.


----------



## SBrattkus (16 Aug 2011)

On another note I was going through my paperwork tonight and noticed that I have a copy  of my MPRR since re-enrollment is based off of this does this benefit me in an way?


----------



## LoKe (17 Aug 2011)

SBrattkus said:
			
		

> On another note I was going through my paperwork tonight and noticed that I have a copy  of my MPRR since re-enrollment is based off of this does this benefit me in an way?


It can't hurt.  Bring any relevant information.

As far as what the recruiters say, well, I would listen.  While they might be notorious for misinformation (hey, it happens), I find it unlikely that they would be unaware of their own requirements for re-enrollment.


----------



## Pusser (17 Aug 2011)

Perhaps what your Chain of Command said was that based on current enrollment and release figures, it could take up to two years to make it through the application process to re-enroll, but what you heard was there is a two year waiting period before you can re-enroll.  The two year wait may not be _de jure_, but it could be _de facto_.


----------

